# How to...? Video lessons



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

VOKA and Austrian expressionistic artist.Not a teacher but you can watch while he's painting.Mostly expressionistic portraits.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC8RiGxR3_X-4LKM7WPOSy7w


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

John Beckley-not a good teacher but you can still learn some things about abstract painting.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6OjHuzjZ_uxVp1KaMuuqBA


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

Michael Lang-again not a good teacher but you can watch him while painting.Abstract artist.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCrniLGsN8OAA8MbG-UIKoyw


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

*Lisa* from Lachri Fine Art:acrylic ,pencil and airbrushing.Very good teacher,talented artist.She even does critiques on some days of the week and is always happy to give you a feedback on how to improve your art.She paints amazing animals,birds,sea creatures,some portraits.

https://www.youtube.com/user/Lachri


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

*Eric Francis-*an amazing teacher,I just love his voice and the way he explains everything.Mostly for beginners but also for some advanced students.Does mostly women portraits.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCbxskHQcHbA-ysR268sg7iw


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

*Ginger Cook-*very good teacher,she takes her time to explain every tiny detail.I love the way she does her palette knife paintings.Moslt impressionistic,expressionistic,abstract pieces.






https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC5uhMsX7CtTUDp50tKdGhbw


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

*SchaeferArt*-for those that are into classic style but in acrylic this guy is for you.He's a great teacher,explains everything,has some good lessons on color theory painting too.

https://www.youtube.com/user/SchaeferArt


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

*Hermina Devoto*-for Spanish speakers-easy to do videos of flowers.It's all about brush strokes,even those that have no talent at all could do a decent job if they follow the easy instructions.Very good teacher(S).For beginners!!

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCqnQTH4lKRhh4z0iXNEulKA


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

*Jaime Trindade*-For Portuguese speakers-speed painting,easy to do videos explained in a nice manner.Flowers,fruits,animals,some heroes,landscapes.For beginners.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCRtrp1Fi5kaF8ewxkmfTYVg


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

Nagualero-very good artist,very good teacher.He paints mostly landscapes(plein-air) and sea scapes(in both classic and surreal sort of styles).I would recommend.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6X88CFvfPPni3weqDbx_Fw


----------



## awylie (Sep 8, 2015)

thanks for these! I'll certainly be checking them out


----------

